# Just thought this was cool!!



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

snow for sale business.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A lowballer would give it away for free!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey, someone probably got laughed at 20 yrs ago for making a sign that said "For Sale: Bottled Water" Nothing would surprise me these days.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

hahaha i saw a sign the other day in someones yard that said 
FREE SNOW HELP YOURSELF


----------

